

Refcam - A Camera Strapped Onto The Referee's Head [video] - majani
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lxXU-5rbPo

======
IanDrake
Can't wait to see this in Hockey!

In the future, players will probably be wearing something like this. Then you
can watch the game from the perspective of your favorite player. Sure hope pro
sports teams and leagues are paying attention to this.

~~~
majani
Actually... here's the hockey version: <http://vimeo.com/57632265>

